# Getting a network connection in VMWare



## rl2hb (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm stuck and need to figure some things out. I've been looking around online for about a week, and I haven't found a solution yet. Hopefully someone here will be kind enough to help.

I'm working for a store where we have what basically amounts to a nice online catalog - no ecommerce. And we are _finally_ starting to dive into it. There were a few failed attempts before I started, but that's beside the point. With no budget and a team of me, this ought to be an interesting trip.

I haven't set one up on my own before, and I'm about as much a system administrator as I am a movie star. :h

So I have a few questions to start with:

I installed FreeBSD in VMWare, but I can't get a network connection. I'm trying the [font="Courier New"]ifconfig carp create[/font] command, but keep getting [font="Courier New"]ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE: Invalid argument[/font] back. Maybe carp isn't in right? Maybe I don't need it or can't use it in a VM on a networked machine?
Once I manage to get a connection working properly, I should be able to SFTP in and upload software and web content, I think, but there's a way to just get it from the internet without downloading it to my computer then uploading to my VM, right?
While I'm doing all of this, is it time to upgrade?
I'm trying to track everything I do as I do it.... come to think of it, it'd probably be a whole lot easier to just script it out.... but for moving to production (_long_ ways away) is it best to just copy my commands on the live server or do some kind of - and this is simplifying it, I know - copy and paste?

If it will help--

My PC setup....

Win XP
VMWare Workstation 5.5.9
FreeBSD 6.3 installed in Workstation. Probably incorrectly.
network IP 10.1.1.214
Ethernet: NAT

Trying to emulate for testing/learning purposes....

server with FreeBSD 6.2
multiple jails: web (lighttpd), mysql, 2 dns, 2 mail, something named repo
multiple network interfaces: carp1-14 (for all running jails, plus other jails that were shut down and removed a long time ago)

Need to add for testing, and eventually move to production....

web (apache) jail
extensions for web to run ecommerce software
necessary interfaces and security systems

Ideally....

I'd like to be able to connect from my own computer and Macs in the office with a browser, to test layouts.
I'd like to make sure it's secure and will pass the PCI DSS for our situation.
I'd like to add a jail dedicated to logging everything on the server/in all jails - local access only.
I'd like to minimize downtime when moving to production, or have none.
I'd like to handle most of the issues I don't even know I'm in for yet.

-- and I can get more information if it's needed.

If I can get any help from anyone just to get me going so that I can use my VM, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks!

Roger


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2009)

Use the bridged VMWare interface. It should show up in the FBSD guest as lnc0 or le0.


----------



## eugene210682 (Feb 27, 2009)

This might work but... I guess, he should set ip address on em0 interface which belongs to the same subnetwork (10.1.1.0 as i concluded from original post, supposing subnetwork mask is 255.255.255.0). But in that case he probably never passes through his ISP gateway because ip and MAC binding (or something else preventing unauthorized ip usage) might occur.


----------



## eugene210682 (Feb 27, 2009)

I got freeBSD 7.1 running perfectly on my VMWare workstation 6.5. I set up network connection via bridged em0 interface. I think you should add network adapter (VM->Settings in VMWare menu), choose proper connection type (host-to-host, bridged or NAT) and afterwards set static ip (by "ifconfig em0 X.X.X.X) or DHCP support. Hope this will help...


----------



## rl2hb (Feb 27, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Use the bridged VMWare interface. It should show up in the FBSD guest as lnc0 or le0.



Thanks!

And for anyone else's reference who might run into the same issue, it turned into being a combination of switching back to Bridged - I had been back and forth and neither one was working - and running [font="Courier New"]ifconfig lnc0 inet 10.1.1.236 broadcast 10.1.1.255[/font], 236 being an arbitrary open IP on my network.

Now I'm moving on to making that automatic at boot time, securing the VM, then installations, more securing, jails, etc.


----------

